# Bolens 600



## DaVee (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi,

I have a Bolens 600 Lawn Riding Tractor.
I'm looking for the 2 front wheels
Hope you can help.

Thanks, Dave

Bolens 600
Model: 180-04
S/N: 51-05
Date: 1962


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi Dave, you have any pictures to show us? 
Cheers
:aussie:


----------

